# Icegator Auger



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Just looking for some feed back on these. Thinking about getting power auger for this year and as I read reports on the Ice shanty site these things are looking good to me. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ouch on the price , 295.00 should get you more than that. Looks like good technology but for now will stick with my Lazers. Gas and hand models


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

not sure about that one, it does seem a bit overpriced, you can compare to electric Lazers here: 

http://www.bobbershopfishing.com/ice_augers/strikemaster/strikemaster_dual.html

or here:

http://www.reedssports.com/main.taf?cat=922

the video is cool though, looks like it flies at 24 volts. 

honestly though i would probably go with a 6" electric lazer. some kind of reputation and history. 

looks like the trade off is one more battery (more weight) for speed. 

also depends on what kind of auger you have now. if you have a good auger now, then you might want to give it a shot. if you have an old broke down auger you might want to get a lazer.

good luck with whatever you decide. that thing does look fast!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If I was you, I would go with one that has a reputation and a dealer that will stand behind it. Kinda hate having problems and sending it off for the rest of ice season to get repaired. I prefer gas, 6-10 inch, got em both. But remember, only thing that matters is a reputable dealer that will STAND BEHIND HIS PRODUCT, If it's broke or won't work, here's a new one ! Or at least will work with ya.


----------

